# Halloween



## Sarah1508

This will be the first year we dress up Kian for Halloween because last year he was only newborn and we couldn't find anything small enough to fit him (he was so teeny!! :baby: ) But this year I made sure I got something well in advance!

He is going to be Spiderman!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NWT-Halloween-Party-Baby-Hooded-Body-Romper-Jumper-Costume-Spiderman-Pale-Blue/221156211389?_trksid=p5197.m2280&_trkparms=aid%3D333005%26algo%3DRIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D319%26meid%3D2207742874133766265%26pid%3D100068%26prg%3D1175%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D221156211389%26clkid%3D2207744681647434314&_qi=RTM1572015

What are you dressing up your little ones as for Halloween?

Will post photos of him in the costume after Halloween , would love to see photos of your LO's in thier costumes too! :witch:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Teagan is going to be a pumpkin, same as she was last year.. :blush: It's a different outfit though, obviously. It was just the first costume I found in her size and it looks cute so I went for it!


----------



## o.o

Savannah will be tinkerbell and peighton will be minnie mouse


----------



## 060509.x

I want a skeleton onesie for Alice seeing as we're not doing anything but I haven't seen one anywhere! So... Nothing :( :( 

Last year she was a strawberry! :D


----------



## Sarah1508

060509.x said:


> I want a skeleton onesie for Alice seeing as we're not doing anything but I haven't seen one anywhere! So... Nothing :( :(
> 
> Last year she was a strawberry! :D

Here's a skeleton costume for £6 :thumbup: https://www.clothingattesco.com/halloween-glow-in-the-dark-skeleton-all-in-one/invt/km322451/


----------



## beanzz

I wanted something awesome for Oakley but all I found in his size was an all in one pirate costume :/ hoping to find something monday cos we're going to a monsters ball at the Eden project Tuesday night :D


----------



## AirForceWife7

I still have to make the headband and buy the gloves, but ...


*Brenna is going as Cinderella *

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/1003945_670916419609540_2040253604_n_zpsba32164d.jpg

*Can't forget the glass slippers! *

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/603214_670930382941477_858883892_n_zps4ce84bb8.jpg


----------



## samisshort

Alex is going to be a dragon :haha:
I'm gonna be a skeleton or zombie. Dunno yet. A pregnant one.


----------



## katrkels11

Veronica is going to be Minnie Mouse. I really wanted to do an elephant costume I found but the walmart here almost completely got rid of halloween stuff at the beginning of october to make room for Christmas


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oliver was 10 months old last halloween and he was a bumble-bee. It was kind of pointless because we didn't go out and do anything, but we got some cute pictures of him though as it was his first halloween! This year we're not doing anything soo I don't think we'll dress him up. He's quite fussy so I don't think he'd appreciate it, can't wait until he's old enough to understand and enjoy it. xx


----------



## mommie2be

Corey was an inmate last year ! The costume even had see-through sleeves with tattoos on them. :) 
This year he's going as a cowboy/sheriff. We got the costume at Walmart but the vest was missing so I just made a vest out of one of his old t-shirts. He hasn't even tried it on yet !


----------



## beanzz

I got Oakley a new outfit just in time for tonight! He's a spider with big furry legs sticking out hehe, I'm going to be a purple witch.. :D can't wait


----------



## x__amour

Tori is Doc McStuffins!


----------



## mayb_baby

LO has the Halloween party at nursery and then he's going trick or treating for an hour and he is being Woody from Toy Story :)


----------



## Sarah1508

Here's Kian in his Spiderman costume! Gutted I didn't manage to get any clear photos though :growlmad: 1 because my phones broke and had to take them on a shitty webcam :brat: and two because Kian is poorly :nope: Hope he feels better soon! :baby: 


https://imageshack.com/scaled/640x480/534/lfd3.jpg


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Awww so cute! Kind of wishing I dressed Oliver up now xx


----------



## kaylamariee

x__amour said:


> Tori is Doc McStuffins!

Doc McStuffins, that's so cute:haha:
Since having a baby, iv'e learned all the shows on Disney Junior..
I even know most of the songs! Saddd.. Lol
The most famous one that makes lo laugh is when I sing the 'Jake and the never land pirates' theme song :dohh:
Lol


----------

